# Do you plan on paying the ORV access fee's imposed by NPS for Cape Hatteras



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I can tell you right up front I will not pay to use something that is mine, yours and our's...


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Had cut back on trips there, but this will just about do it. Between the $4.00 a gallon gas and $50 for week, I'll stick closer to home.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

If you live here you already pay to play, so this is nothing new.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Nope not paying and will no longer be fishing OBX. I'm going to saty with areas that are open now and just going to miss the point.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Peixaria said:


> If you live here you already pay to play, so this is nothing new.


Yep, if you say so.......You know it's funny. Most all the bit#$ing is being done by non-islanders. Wonder why that is???

And by the way, your statement is total bull$h!t....In my personal opinion.


----------



## Shellback2 (Jan 7, 2006)

It might be fun to be there on Memorial Day weekend and 4th of July week to see the effect this has on Joe tourist who has no idea of what has taken place. Don't think NPS will be ready for crowds of hot red faced people. Especially those who get fined for no permit. I'll probably go to a place a little further down toward Wilmington.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

a big "hell no !!"


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Big Mike , Because tourism is what they are looking to remove. you still have a choice, you can fish somewhere else. Not looking for a battle here dog but it will cost me more, same as it will cost you. But I am invested as far as I can go and am not leaving, regardless. What outlook would you have me take? Everybody who is already here does 3 different things to make it work, just to stay, unless you are in the top 5% Sorry that I dont agree with the majority And I do agree it is going to hurt those that visit way worse than the residents.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I will pay


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Peixaria said:


> Big Mike , *Because tourism is what they are looking to remove*. you still have a choice, you can fish somewhere else. Not looking for a battle here dog but it will cost me more, same as it will cost you. But I am invested as far as I can go and am not leaving, regardless. What outlook would you have me take? Everybody who is already here does 3 different things to make it work, just to stay, unless you are in the top 5% Sorry that I dont agree with the majority And I do agree it is going to hurt those that visit way worse than the residents.


This is 100% correct and it's not just the NPS and other orgs wanting it.....


----------



## OBX8ozbomber (May 11, 2010)

Don't want to pay, but if you're gonna attend the dance, you got to pay the fiddler. Even if it means getting bent over by "Big Brother". Granddad and me spent many a weekend fishing together from Kitty Hawk down to Surf City, just chasing the fish. That was in the 60's, from Wilson it was 2 lane road to the OBX or the Crystal Coast, now you've got 4 lanes to both spots. Seen alot of changes to both spots over the past 50 years, some good, some bad, paying for beach access sucks, but change is change. Coming for a week in May, Oct. and Nov., and I'll be bringing my grandson for his first OBX fishing trip, teaching him how to surf fish just like my granddad taught me. I can only hope that some day he will be able to teach his kids or grandkids. See y'all on the beach!


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Peixaria said:


> Big Mike , Because tourism is what they are looking to remove. you still have a choice, you can fish somewhere else. Not looking for a battle here dog but it will cost me more, same as it will cost you. But I am invested as far as I can go and am not leaving, regardless. What outlook would you have me take? Everybody who is already here does 3 different things to make it work, just to stay, unless you are in the top 5% Sorry that I dont agree with the majority And I do agree it is going to hurt those that visit way worse than the residents.


well the tourisam is what built that place up from arm pit territory to begin with,, now the big money tree hugging sap sucking libs what to push everyone out and keep it for themselves,,
fine by me if next time the roads and the bridge washes out they fix it with thier own money ,



9


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Iwill not pay these "A" holes one cent! I fished the point and the ramps back when this was a free country! Now it's ran by a bunch of tree hugging liberals! How many of them ever put it on the line for this country? Not many I'd guess!
Sharkman


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

AbuMike said:


> I can tell you right up front I will not pay to use something that is mine, yours and our's...


 Could not have said it better myself! You are so correct! Thank God someone gets it Mike! Sharkman


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I will pay, for one very simple reason.
If you don't go, (and pay) then the Bas$%^&s have won, and Hatteras will die.
I will keep going, if only to put my $$$ into the economy of the place that I love more than any place on earth.
I will send as much as I can to the people that are fighting the good fight, I will sign the petitions, I will blare my horn with all that I know to do the same, I will tell every politician that comes looking for a vote that I will not vote for them unless they stop this madness, but the one thing that I will not stop doing is going to Hatteras.
I have said it before on these pages, and I will keep saying it forever...
If you don't go, THEY HAVE WON, the Island will die, and the Game Is Over.
*NOT Going is what they want!*
I am not going to give them that satisfaction.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

with a 218 million dollar bridge in the works i would think someone knows there will be revenue ........be it from whatever special intrest they may have


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

I hate it as much as everyone else but, Yes, I will pay. Me and the family love Hatteras and Ocracoke Islands. What really pis$%# me off is the permits are based on a calendar year and not a fiscal year. Why it couldn't be based on a fiscal year like fishing licenses are? Oh that's right, we're dealing with the NPS that wants to stick it to us any way they can!!


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

tjbjornsen said:


> I will pay, for one very simple reason.
> If you don't go, (and pay) then the Bas$%^&s have won, and Hatteras will die.
> I will keep going, if only to put my $$$ into the economy of the place that I love more than any place on earth.
> I will send as much as I can to the people that are fighting the good fight, I will sign the petitions, I will blare my horn with all that I know to do the same, I will tell every politician that comes looking for a vote that I will not vote for them unless they stop this madness, but the one thing that I will not stop doing is going to Hatteras.
> ...


Well said!

They have won this battle. The war isn't over... yet. And for me there isn't any other logical choice but to pay. If I want to drive on the beach, which I do (without being fined or jailed) I have to pay - IT SUCKS! - but that's the current law.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

GreenFord said:


> Nope not paying and will no longer be fishing OBX. I'm going to saty with areas that are open now and just going to miss the point.


 You talking calo?? If so,we are the "model".. Won't be long and you'll have the same there,trust me.....



Peixaria said:


> Big Mike , Because tourism is what they are looking to remove. you still have a choice, you can fish somewhere else. Not looking for a battle here dog but it will cost me more, same as it will cost you. But I am invested as far as I can go and am not leaving, regardless. What outlook would you have me take? Everybody who is already here does 3 different things to make it work, just to stay, unless you are in the top 5% Sorry that I dont agree with the majority And I do agree it is going to hurt those that visit way worse than the residents.


 Yeap,drive 57mi ever day one way to work then 57mi back to make a living.. As do you,I am determined to stay,nps and eco's ain't gonna change my outlook either.. If I see lack of crowds on the point or other areas that I fish for drum,damn right I'll buy one.... I also don't call it "over" till it IS "over" either...


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

I will pay.


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

I will pay


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

This might be a dumb question. Who exactly gets this $120 and what will be done with the money they receive.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

why the hell is a fishing lic 10 day but the permit is 7 days.....makes no sence but hey it is the fed gov...from the land of beach badges (jerz) do the walk ons get to go free....if i lived closer i would pay for permit.... NJ.....island beach state park is 195$ a yr, 40 min from home.....assateague island is 90$ 4 hrs from home....hatteras is $120 and 10 hrs from home with a over night on the VA eastern shore. yea i know i can make it in one day but iam retired and at about 4 pm it is happy hour for me....u know if the pt and inlet was open year round there would not be a bitch at all....see u down there in april...f the tree huggers..... sue there asses off.....JS


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nm


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

we live in a country that raises turkeys to cut thier neck off to celabrate thanksgiving and they close shore lines for bait birds I dont get it



9


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

Not paying the people that are screwing me. I'll still take trips south, for sure.. just no fishing anymore


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks to everyone responding. Good points made by all.


----------



## EABiker (Aug 16, 2010)

My family and I have been coming to Hatteras for the last 10 years from MD. I bought a Jeep and my wife bought a 4x4 truck so we can drive on the beach to fish; it sucks to have to pay, but we will play their game if that's what it takes. If we don't pay and stay away, the birdbrains win!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Just remember, you can pay and still may not get on the beach. Between resourse closures, vehicle limit reached and oh yeah you can't park any close than 20' to the vehicle next to you even if it's your spouse's truck you may have a hard time enjoying your visit.


----------



## EABiker (Aug 16, 2010)

Good points! That's why we now come down in early October; no nesting closures, and most rugrats are in school.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

That too will change in October. They have the power now to close at will. As we have all seen they see Turtle and bird behavior that no one else does and BOOM 1000m closure.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sounds like you need to keep visiting the beaches, if for no other reason, than to keep the "status quo" or better with the area wildlife.

After all, it's tourism that's bad for the "endangered" species, right?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I will pay ... does it run from one year from when you bought it and if so I will plan this years trip a little latter and then next go a little earlier so I can get two years of vacation off one permit ... it sucks but I love it there so I will do what I have to do


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> I will pay ... does it run from one year from when you bought it and if so I will plan this years trip a little latter and then next go a little earlier so I can get two years of vacation off one permit ... it sucks but I love it there so I will do what I have to do


3. What are the ORV permit options?
There are two types of permits: 7-day/$50
permits (valid from the date issued) and
annual/$120 permits *(valid for the calendar
year).*


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*I'll go to Hatteras*

but I will not pay the fee. I'll just go back to being a planker for the most part and walking the beach where I can access. I have made too many friends there to give up going.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

906 views and 43 votes...Hummmmmm


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I've walked. Had to make several trips to get it all down and back, that was a bitch and I was in my 20's. No way to do that now, for me at least. But their are also many options with better fishing 9.5 out of 10 days, and with less interference. None of which are free. For instance I wanted to go to Hutaff island last year and I did. Looked a satellite photo and saw the closest public ramp, drove up there and went to put in. The stinking ramp fee was $20 bucks. Weighed options of time, cost for fuel in truck and boat, cheaper to give the $20 and it would be everytime. 

Don't get me wrong, I hate some beauracrat is pushing a pencil and figuring a way to stick his hand in my pocket and take a freedom away from me everyday. The same SOB that would probably starve to death if he didn't have the government teat to suckle on.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Only if there is enough money in the change jar. Definately want to take the baby down there to see what was what. However, I do not believe it is completely over yet....


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

for those saying they will go fish other beaches, I know Topsail Island already has fees to drive on the beach, North Topsail Beach has their fee ,Surf City has theirs, and Topsail Beach has theirs.Its going to be hard to find a beach without a access fee for driving.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

don brinson said:


> for those saying they will go fish other beaches, I know Topsail Island already has fees to drive on the beach, North Topsail Beach has their fee ,Surf City has theirs, and Topsail Beach has theirs.Its going to be hard to find a beach without a access fee for driving.


don you are absolutly right. Therre may come the day I will pay the fee for use of CHNSRA but not today or any day in the near future.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Mike, I have read this post a few times and each and every time I start I find I have to stop myself because if I post what I want to write I will have to ban myself 

I have to go sit in the corner and wear the big goofy hat just just for what I was thinking


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Shooter said:


> Mike, I have read this post a few times and each and every time I start I find I have to stop myself because if I post what I want to write I will have to ban myself
> 
> I have to go sit in the corner and wear the big goofy hat just just for what I was thinking


I hear ya.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

I would pay if the access was good. Or even if they kept it like it is but lifted the night time restrictions (not happenin'). But until last year I didn't have four wheel drive so I couldn't drive to the inlets. It kind of forced me to learn to read the beach better and find my own holes while dune hopping on hwy 12. But I will keep coming down as long as I can wet a line somewhere. I love the place too much not to.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Shooter said:


> Mike, I have read this post a few times and each and every time I start I find I have to stop myself because if I post what I want to write I will have to ban myself
> 
> I have to go sit in the corner and wear the big goofy hat just just for what I was thinking


Isn't that the truth......


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Me I will get one in February because I live there, but if you where to skip the spring season of Drum fishing because there isn't one (because of the birds),and you would have to pay $120 for the fall run providing the turtles don't close that......man that is tuff.


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

I hate to say it...but I'm glad I bought a boat. I will still come down, but I wont pay to go on beach. I will fish just off the beach....from my boat.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

No.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Yea, I'll pay. And even though I'm a poor person, I will not complain too much.

I hit the OBX for the first time about twenty years ago and have seen it become a much more popular place. I have a picture of myself and my truck at Oregon inlet on a July weekend, with only two other vehicles in the background...............alot has changed.

The past couple times, I have parked the 4WD and set out on foot with the cart so I could find some solitude.

I was always amazed that there wasn't a fee in place. I think the current set-up sucks, as far as running the calander year, charging residents and a host of other problems. And as someone else pointed out, there very well could be a riot on the fourth or memorial day as all the tourists find out about the new regs.

But I'll pay..............at least for now.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I voted yes because I the alternative could evolve into another trip to Manteo for old Garbo

I did hear a few 1%er Plankers discussing shaking down migrating/transitioning Fleas and hitting them up for funds to put stickers on the Plankers Bait Bit.....s trucks who often have to travel the beaches searching for pods of Cobbs......


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't want too believe me! I guess we will see how this year goes regarding ACTUAL fishy beach to fish combined with being able to GET ON to fish! It's a shame more people did not get involved with the fight earlier. It's a crying shame our fellow man and women are fighting for freedoms that are dissapearing at an ALARMING rate solely due to RATICAL special interest groups!


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

I will pay ---- and before it is over so will the green slime that is responsible for this injustice. We need to make sure the current legislators and adminstration pay in November. 

Elect public servants and get rid of these corrupt tyrants.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

I will pay... in pennies. 
Funny you can walk in the sand for the government and they give you a few ribbons a few lines on your DD-214. come to hatteras and you have to pay to walk in the sand and all they do is give you hell.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

HAHA i will def pay in pennies!! thats of course if i do pay.

To be honest i hope everyone floods the beach with no passes bought. F**k the NPS and i will make sure to tell them every time i see them. They want to close down MORE beach AND make us pay, what a joke. I want to see the people rebel, but unfortunately not enough people wanted to speak up against the closures during the past years when they have been battling this. They dont have enough jail cells for all of us!!!


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

I could barely afford it and now they have taken something I love away. Thanks to all the wonderful people who helped take away to my RIGHT TO THE PERSUIT OF HAPPNESS.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

So....................something I have not seen, that someone might know; What's the fine for not having a permit, heck they can't be everywhere at once. 

I know this is a far fetched fantasy; but how cool would it be if you could get a thousand people to join the "FTNPS" for $20.00 a year with the understanding that members fines would be paid for by the "FTNPS". Get business to buy premium memberships for a bit more, to grow the pot..........................if nothing else it sure would keep the NPS staff busy.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Byron/pa said:


> So....................something I have not seen, that someone might know; What's the fine for not having a permit, heck they can't be everywhere at once.
> 
> I know this is a far fetched fantasy; but how cool would it be if you could get a thousand people to join the "FTNPS" for $20.00 a year with the understanding that members fines would be paid for by the "FTNPS". Get business to buy premium memberships for a bit more, to grow the pot..........................if nothing else it sure would keep the NPS staff busy.


Don't know but it ain't gonna be good because it's gonna be a Federal ticket and I bet you will be required to appear in Raleigh.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

how about this quote ?


> Will there be an option to get the permits on line? "Not this year." They become available February 15. A 30 day grace period follows with rangers issuing warnings rather than citations. But don't let them catch you out there without a permit after you've been warned, said Kenny. The penalties for beach driving without a permit are $150 plus $25 in court costs.


taken from this article :
http://www.ocracokecurrent.com/21460


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Well there ya go....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"They dont have enough jail cells for all of us!!!"

Let me know how that works out for you.....after you have spent any appreciable time locked down, all you want to do is get bailed out and breathe free air..............which if you paid the $120 tariff in the first place is usually pretty pleasant out on the beach at Hatteras...and also with all the people refusing to comply will make it less crowded in an October drum bite.... I have experienced both places and between the two I will take being bowed up it is much more fun and more hot chicks too...

Manteo would fill up pretty fast, Dare County runs a nice clean Jail, very little shanking, or prison gang issues, not much in the way of hardcore criminals hanging out in the dorm rooms, DUI's and Drug charges mostly...Food is passable...stay away from the vegetable loaf....

But the unlucky next set of protesters might just get prison bused to Raleigh by Judge Boyle. Raleigh has a lot of shanking and prison gang issues and perhaps one real unlucky fella gets stuck in the prison system facing additional charges for just trying to stay alive and keep the predators off him..or maybe he is small and not able to keep the predators off him....


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

I am just saying it would be awesome if nobody complied and somehow things went back to the way they were. Its a bad situation, you pay the pass and your paying the ones you are against. You dont pay the pass and the beaches are unoccupied which is what they want. I just wish people would stick up to the bastards to show them that they cant control every aspect of our lives, which is all the government really wants to do. Unfortunately it happens to be easier to just comply and buy the pass and not to deal with all the trouble. But if you really want to change the way things are going, it might be the only way.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> "They dont have enough jail cells for all of us!!!"
> 
> Let me know how that works out for you.....after you have spent any appreciable time locked down, all you want to do is get bailed out and breathe free air..............which if you paid the $120 tariff in the first place is usually pretty pleasant out on the beach at Hatteras...and also with all the people refusing to comply will make it less crowded in an October drum bite.... I have experienced both places and between the two I will take being bowed up it is much more fun and more hot chicks too...
> 
> ...


 The more important part,Garbo... You will not go to Manteo,you get to go to an even better facility-Elizabeth City.... I personally have never had the pleasure,although many have informed me of the excellent hospitality they are accustom to recieving there....


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I have to AGREE 100% with Garbo, having spent some time with flat pastel color walls,(In NYC) I will not be goin to Jail anytime in the near future. EVERYTHING that I do, or have done in the past was and will be 100% legal.. I like my AIR FREE.... I'll be there on the 15th observing....

JAM


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I waited to vote on this until I was able to see what areas would be closed year round and what was open and seasonal. I have to admit that I am not the most creative fisherman and I don't always go exploring new areas looking to find fish. I guess I tend to go where I've had luck previously, so that being said, the places where I usually fish (along with probably the vast majority of others) shows it is open and I can't see why I won't still go down to fish. I don't make weeks at a time down there my goal, but the time I am there I tend to spend my money in the tackle shops and restaurants and gas stations and they will continue to get my business. I do understand why as I type this that 46% of the people polled won't spend the money, and I respect their decisions. Each of us have our own reasons for doing things a certain way and that's what makes this site so great. That we can voice our opinions here and still stand beside the guy who thinks otherwise on the same beach and fish.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

AbuMike said:


> Don't know but it ain't gonna be good because it's gonna be a Federal ticket and I bet you will be required to appear in Raleigh.


the Fereral court is in New Bern or at least it was in 1978, had to visit it then.Personal invite and all.Hunting ducks 10 minutes after sundown.any
way it would be New Bern.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

I'll pay the fee, and turn around and match the fee into a OBPA donation jar.

*TO STOP COMING TO THE ISLAND, IS TO LET THEM WIN*


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey Eric how is the Coast Guard?

You just need a better rod to reach the surf......


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

If it is the NATIONAL Park Service, why do I have to get a Cape Cod, Assateague, and a Hatteras permit?
Shouldn't a pass issued in one National Park, be good for any and all National Park Off Road Access?
If a guy likes to take advantage of our wonderful National Park System, there are several passes available that will get you in for a year or for life.
Why not the same for off roaders?


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Orest said:


> Hey Eric how is the Coast Guard?
> 
> You just need a better rod to reach the surf......


Not a rod that worries me, but line capacity, perhaps a 16/0 spooled with 2lb braid would make it there.



dena said:


> If it is the NATIONAL Park Service, why do I have to get a Cape Cod, Assateague, and a Hatteras permit?
> Shouldn't a pass issued in one National Park, be good for any and all National Park Off Road Access?
> If a guy likes to take advantage of our wonderful National Park System, there are several passes available that will get you in for a year or for life.
> Why not the same for off roaders?


That makes to much sense, exactly while federal government would never do that.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I voted no. That little bit extra pretty much makes that trip too cost prohibitive for me now, which unfortunately is probably just what the people that created the law in the first place were hoping for.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I will pay for the permit. Don't like it at all, but if you want to drive on the beach we have no choice for now. I will pay because I love OBX and I will continue to support the locals at the tackle shops and restuarnts. I know alot of people are upset about it including me but if everyone stops going it will only hurt the locals not NPS. I noticed the last time I was there that there were several signs up on businesses that said (NPS employees not welcome here). I think every business should do this and ban NPS from entering any business on the island. Just my opinion though. To all the locals I say good luck and God Bless You.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

By the way for those that say not to pay and drive anyway. That will just give NPS more credit by letting them show that beach driving fishermen and women are nothing more that troublesome law breakers. And if you receive a ticket. You will either have to pay because it's now a law or if you don't pay and don't go to court. The court will issue a warrant for your arrest. Then not only will you have to pay for the ticket you will be charged for failure to appear which is more serious and that will go on you criminal record.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"The court will issue a warrant for your arrest." 

And after that........ likely at the most inappropriate time members of the Deputy Dog Blue Team will put your a...s in cuffs


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

First of all, Deputies don't work for NPS they work for Sheriff Offices which is State Jobs. And unfortunantly they do have to serve warrants. I was just making a point for anyone that thought getting a ticket from the NPS was a joke. Second of all, I don't like the permit idea any more than anyone else. If you don't want to get a permit don't. If you get a ticket to appear in court and you don't want to go, don't. That's your choice. I was only stating a fact. Last of all, I have been putting my a...s on the line for local people for 26 years. I am proud of my job to protect and serve and we choose to protect the people that respect us as well as the ones that spit in our faces. So, when we put handcuffs on people at the most inappropriate times it's our job. Funny thing is when someone is causing you or a family member problems or endangering your lives. The Deputydog Blue Team is also there for people like you.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> "The court will issue a warrant for your arrest."
> 
> And after that........ likely at the most inappropriate time members of the Deputy Dog Blue Team will put your a...s in cuffs


 Just think Mike,it could be that nps hottie that puts ya in the cuffs,I know yer kinky like that and all..... just say'n.....


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

[Q Funny thing is when someone is causing you or a family member problems or endangering your lives. The Deputydog Blue Team is also there for people like you.[/QUOTE]

Not for me! I take care of my own family! i wouldn't want to take a "deputy dog" away from his or her "doughnut" to respond to my call. I just count on my friends Mr. Smith and Mr. Wesson to help out if i need them that badly. Dang that old second amendment anyway!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Officer Hottie 

If you are tracking this thread hit me up with a PM



Deputy Dog keep up the good work and hope the Blue Team stays safe out there....


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

ncsharkman said:


> Not for me! I take care of my own family! i wouldn't want to take a "deputy dog" away from his or her "doughnut" to respond to my call. I just count on my friends Mr. Smith and Mr. Wesson to help out if i need them that badly. Dang that old second amendment anyway!


Actually it's the First amendment that gives you the right to say something stupid.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

> Last of all, I have been putting my a...s on the line for local people for 26 years. I am proud of my job to protect and serve and we choose to protect the people that respect us as well as the ones that spit in our faces. So, when we put handcuffs on people at the most inappropriate times it's our job. Funny thing is when someone is causing you or a family member problems or endangering your lives. The Deputydog Blue Team is also there for people like you


Hey Deputy - I'd bet even $ that I have had as many, if not more, "run ins" than anyone else on here. I've "looked out" from more cities, counties and states than most - UT to NY to AL - had my share, not proud but not ashamed. Have met many that go by your handle, most were good and got respect. A few were not and didn't get my respect. I'd think you would have got respect, and still would. 
Although I made my life what it was/is, I always had/have the utmost respect for those of you who did your job the way it was meant to be done, honestly/fairly/and with due respect. And I can honestly say that it was due to several outstanding law enforcement officials that my life turned out OK and I have managed to do some good with it, so keep that in mind everytime you cuff someone. 

I would never suggest that anyone breaks the law. 

But.............If someone breaks a law because they believe the law is wrong, I believe they have the right to request a jury trial? And I believe that if the jury finds the law to be "wrong" then the jury has the right to find the accused to be not guilty?

Again, I would never recomend this; but if the fine for not having a permit is $125.00 plus $25.00 in court costs and the cost of the permit for a year is $150.00????????????? Seems like a no brainer for the accountant types.......

I think we need to find someone with a bankrole, and a legal team, to test this................................




> Actually it's the First amendment that gives you the right to say something stupid.


 ROFLMAO ..........That is clasic.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

It is really deceiving how they show the point and ALL the beach to it open from ramp 44 which is not true! We who spend a lot of time there or the locals know the area just noth of the narrows ALL THE WAY to the point and the point are CLOSED from the end of march to minimum the end of july! With ALL of south beach closed this will leave a VERY SMALL area between 43 and what little will be left of 44 to fish or whatever! It will be interesting to see a the vacationers etc. who pay their fee and realize in REALITY HOW LITTLE BEACH there will be set aside for them!
I forsee all of my stuff going up for sale


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

Getting back on the subject. Question, is the permit issued to the vechile or the person?

ron


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Vehicle.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

ChesBay Jay said:


> Actually it's the First amendment that gives you the right to say something stupid.


 Yes, I agree, otherwise you would have to remain silent!


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

I decided to go with the yearly pass and see what happens. Wife and I go to Ocracoke 2 / 3 times in winter beachcobming and to get away. Drum fished once last fall. Perhaps this will prompt me to head North more often. Plus ferry ride is going up. Oh well! best - glenn


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks to everyone again.......Who would have thunk it. Thread turned out very good. No one in the corner with the special pointed hat on...

Well I tried......hahahahahahaha


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

ncsharkman said:


> [Q Funny thing is when someone is causing you or a family member problems or endangering your lives. The Deputydog Blue Team is also there for people like you.


 Not for me! I take care of my own family! i wouldn't want to take a "deputy dog" away from his or her "doughnut" to respond to my call. I just count on my friends Mr. Smith and Mr. Wesson to help out if i need them that badly. Dang that old second amendment anyway![/QUOTE]

I REALLY wish that my last experience with the sheriff's dept on Hatteras was not what it was. In trying to help a friend, who had been beaten within an inch of his life, I was forced to stand by and watch one of our deputies protect the perp. It was an obvious and sick situation where it served at least one member of the sheriff's dept to ignore the facts and protect a criminal. I have my own suspicions for the reasons behind this --- and I hope that there may be a chance of reform with the new Dare County Sheriff and his administration --- but having watched what transpired I would certainly prefer my own protection, or that of the State Police, to what I witnessed first hand. 

I think there is a very good possibility that the pay scale in that department of Dare County is not producing the finest in LEOs. They have been known to serve themselves and not the citizens. As I stated, I understand there is a new guy in town and he is highly respected ---- I hope he is bringing the reform that is much needed.


----------



## Shellback2 (Jan 7, 2006)

2790 views and less than 100 have a view on this.. Thats just wrong


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Shellback2 said:


> 2790 views and less than 100 have a view on this.. Thats just wrong


yeah kinda considering how many of us this affects...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

" Originally Posted by Shellback2 View Post
2790 views and less than 100 have a view on this.. Thats just wrong

yeah kinda considering how many of us this affects... "


A few hundred of the views are mine .........I keep checking back every hour or so to see if Officer Hottie has got back to me since she has not PM'd me after an unfortunate incident and she told me I was stalking her and to leave her email the **** **** alone.....


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

I would think a lot are undecided like I was. So no vote. I have pi##ed away more than $120 many times. I am going to try it once and see how it workes out. Best - glenn


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

While working law enforcement. I learned years ago that there are good ones and bad ones. I've seen dirty cops and ones that were highly respected. I was taught early from a seasoned officer to treat others the way you would want to be treated if you yourself were in that situation. I have always stuck to that and I believe it has saved me from some bad situations. We had an inmate one time that was being kept for murder to attack another officer and seriously injure him while he was in the process of transporting him. Later, after being interviewed the inmate stated to the detectives that he had chosen that officer because he always treated him as if he was dirt. He also stated that he had made the decision to not pick me because I had always treated him in a respectful manner even though he was convicted of murder. So, I guess sometimes nice guys finish first. P.S. It is very true; I do LOVE doughnuts. When I retire I think I will get a job with Krispy Cream.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Shellback2 said:


> 2790 views and less than 100 have a view on this.. Thats just wrong


That's how for the most part the save the access fight went also! A LOT of people standing back and watching! I can't count the times i was told they can't close the beach people won't stand for it. Well guess what.........


----------



## EABiker (Aug 16, 2010)

Shellback2 said:


> 2790 views and less than 100 have a view on this.. Thats just wrong


I posted and have checked back several times a day since this thread began, as have many others I'm sure. This will greatly add to the number of views, so you really can't use the view/post ratio as a measure of who really cares!


----------



## pumpkinboy (Jul 18, 2005)

Id pay if there was access, with all the permanent vehicle free areas, makes it a real hard call. soundside is still permit free, and I got a yak.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

pumpkinboy said:


> Id pay if there was access, with all the permanent vehicle free areas, makes it a real hard call. soundside is still permit free, and I got a yak.


Unfortunatley, one of the LAST Minute chages, Changed from the FEIS is that the Sound is under the same restrictions as the beach, and you will need a Permit to be on the sand there as well. A little of the ole last minute bait and switch, I am sure the Kite Board Companies are Stoked about that, they were "PROMISED" that the sound access would not be altered, well its not altered, you just have to pay to play... Sickning..

Gonna be on WAVY TV 10, just did an interview with them, and have another to do later this afternoon on the beach....Were tryin to get the word out byt I am sure the word will be twisted against us by the Media, but we still have to try.. 
JAM


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

its to early for me to say whether or not I will pay. It all depends. Unlike allot of you that have fished there for years and years. I stopped fishing down there back around 2000 or so..cant remember the exact year. I used to fish allot and was close enough to jump in my jeep on a early Saturday morning and drive to Buxton or Frisco or what ever to fish for a day. I was just getting to where I wanted to start making those trips again. I am not sure the time I will be able to come will justify the expense. Im in wait and see mode.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

[. So, I guess sometimes nice guys finish first. P.S. It is very true; I do LOVE doughnuts. When I retire I think I will get a job with Krispy Cream.[/QUOTE] 
Honestly, you sound like one of the "good ones"! I have found most cops to be good people, My wife has worked for the Va. beach P.D. for 22 years so i know quite a few officers, all top notch people! If you get that Krispy Cream job I'll be there buying them, I also love doughnuts!


----------



## ole-crabby (Aug 18, 2009)

what if you were to pay the fee,and then could not find place to park! wasted, I don't come to play in the sand, I come to fish


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

ncsharkman said:


> [. So, I guess sometimes nice guys finish first. P.S. It is very true; I do LOVE doughnuts. When I retire I think I will get a job with Krispy Cream.


 Honestly, you sound like one of the "good ones"! I have found most cops to be good people, My wife has worked for the Va. beach P.D. for 22 years so i know quite a few officers, all top notch people! If you get that Krispy Cream job I'll be there buying them, I also love doughnuts![/QUOTE]

The vast majority of LEOs are just fine folks --- no argument there. The quality of ranger has declined substantially since the positions are being filled by enviros. When the NPS was comprised of ex-military or LEO rangers they were great --- this new breed is an entirely different group, for the most part, who consider themselves much better than the riff-raff they are supposed to "serve". Frankly, too many of them are snot-nosed punks who don't know how to handle themselves let alone a contentious situation. I can tell by the way they approach whether you are going to get a mature adult or a punk looking for trouble. Two years ago I had an issue with a tenured ranger and a ranger in training. When the "teacher" got done harassing us only to find, to his disappointment, that we were doing nothing wrong he turned and just looked at his understudy --- as if to say that's how you harang innocent beach customers. 

I couldn't help but remind the student that his best approach would be to speak to people as he would like to be spoken to, as it makes it easier to his job of serving visitors. Mr new ranger said that is exactly what he planned --- his teacher stormed off beckoning junior -- "let's go we a job to do." Ho doubt find somebody else to hassle.

On the other side of the coin I recently had a ranger stop short of where we were parked, sitting around a fire, kicked back dead sticking with our lines in the water. He stayed 30 -40 feet away until he got my attention. I walked over to him and he said "I didn't want to walk up on you and your friends but I can tell you where I've seen fish caught today." There are many different characters who where that green uniform --- the only one that I can assure you has no integrity, no sense of service (except to self) and no intentions of being honest with any of his customers and unlikely with his staff is their leader. A man with an agenda, a man who has lied to the citizens of Hatteras to gain advantages in his mission to close the beaches and a man who does not portray any of the admirable characteristics that we so desperately need instead of the corruption and tyranny on display by the lawmakers who have the NPS firmly and solidly in their pockets. Corrupt politicians taking from enviros who make a profession of extorting money from taxpayers and judges who line the pockets of their fraternity brothers, whom they hang with at the country club.

Until we get this scum out of our government and elect honest public servants who will appoint other honest public servants -- we are doomed to be exploited. Damned shame!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Amen ! Your hit the nail on the head there.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

A long long time ago when the NPS and the fishermen got along just fine, one of my Island friends was a Park Ranger stationed at Cape Hatteras National Seashore and this LEO was fair and kind and an asset to the community and I would have to be the first to admit, if I was on the beach fishing or driving or just walking and I saw a Park Ranger Blazer, likely it was my friend , who coming down the track and I would have felt nothing other than the urge to wave and say hello just as I would to any of the Island's inhabitants. Times have changed evidently.....

Same Ranger different true story around the same time period early 1990's

A well known Hatteras FHB crept up to the Point in his beach truck late one night in October on a dark cloudy night with a strong SW wind and Drum in the water, with his lights out for courtesy and FHB carefully backed his rig into the lineup of Pickups and Broncos and Jeeps lined up just up off the high tide line. It was plenty dark and the well known FHB decided to partake of a bit of relaxation prior to donning his waders and getting it on with the Drum......cracking his side window, FHB lit a reefer and to his great great dismay.............a strong flashlight beam illuminated said FHB at work on his joint.......the flashlights beam reflecting off the side of the Blazer parked next door its decal reading.....

PARK RANGER........

It was a long drive to Manteo for both my friends that night.....


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm going to pay when I come down in a week or so just to see how bad it is later in the season.

Unfortunately, I saw this comming a couple of years ago as did many of you and I bought a YAK and with the help of my 1000% legal friend, JAM, I'm going to fish the skinny water on the back side of the inlet come hell or high water when ever the hell I want to.
Remember, the federal jurisdiction only extends to the low tide mark (if you can find it>>>)


----------

